# ftpd without authorization



## es131245 (May 8, 2014)

I want to make fileshare. I don't know why people prefer FTP to HTTP but I'm still trying to use FTP as I "should".  Tutorials say that I need to configure user but I want to make it open type (without any authorization but read only). Is it possible for ftpd()?


----------



## kpa (May 8, 2014)

FTP should be avoided if possible, it's a broken by design protocol that can not be fixed. If all you need is a read-only fileshare use HTTP.


----------



## junovitch@ (May 9, 2014)

If you must use ftp, something like this would work.


```
pw useradd -m -n ftp -c "Anonymous FTP User,,," -s /sbin/nologin -d "/var/ftp"
cd /var/ftp
rm -r .*
mkdir pub
chown -R root:ftp /var/ftp/
chmod 755 etc
echo "ftp" >> /etc/ftpchroot
touch /var/log/ftpd
echo 'ftpd_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf.local
echo 'ftpd_flags="-ASll"' >> /etc/rc.conf.local
service ftpd start
```


----------



## es131245 (May 9, 2014)

I don't must. I thought that its right, but if FTP broken by design. I'll use working HTTP instead. Thanks


----------



## junovitch@ (May 9, 2014)

I would recommend giving http://home.nuug.no/~peter/pf/en/ftpproblem.html a read.  This also ties into why sanely using FTP with firewalls is a hassle and explains things a bit better.  If you have to use it you can't but chances are you are better off with HTTP.


----------



## es131245 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks. Its realy a point that HTTP is better with firewalls.


----------

